# What is this?



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

When I got Karn she was almost 8 weeks old. The breeder handed her to me along with a cage, wheel, and igloo. But she also gave me this shaker of this weird white powder. She told me it was a supplement of some sort, she never told me what. She told me to give her a literal pinch of it on her food everyday until she passes. Well I gave it to her everyday for a month and she was okay with that. So I forgot about it until just now, when I found it. She didn't act weirdly when I stopped giving her it and she seems in perfect health. So should I still give her the powder or should I just chunk it?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Without knowing exactly what it is, it's really hard to say. If she's on a good diet she really shouldn't need any supplements at all. What does the label say that it is?


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Absolutely nothing. It's in a salt shaker.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

as far as I was aware hedgehogs, if fed a balanced diet of a good quality cat food, insects, etc, hedgehogs didn't need supplements. Some people add oil to help with dry skin issues, and I know you can get prebiotics, that come in powders.

I would phone your breeder and ask to know what it is. Personally I wouldn't feel comfortable putting a random unknown substance on my hedgehogs food. it's easy to just 'trust' a breeders info, as you assume they know things you don't as they breed hedgehogs, but they don't always get it right, as information on hedgehogs is always changing.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't feed it without knowing details about it. You don't know if it would do any good or harm.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

I've tried calling the breeder, and emailing her. But with no luck, she hasn't replied and it says the phone was disconnected.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

That right there is probably your answer. The breeder was probably the shady sort and I'd be loathe to trust their information if you can't even contact them.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

you said you stopped using it anyway for a time. And there was no difference in your hedgehog, therefore its probably not essential or even necessary. If you can't find out what it is from the breeder (who from your post doesn't seem the ideal person to give advice anyway) its not worth the risk.

my advice: Chuck it


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Turns out its calcium. Had to make a 3 hour trip to there house to figure it out.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yikes. That's really concerning that the breeder is advocating to add calcium to the food every day. Calcium can be overdosed & can cause health issues. Any commercial food is going to already be balanced for calcium to suit the animal's needs, so adding more calcium to the food could very easily cause an overdose. It may be less of a possibility for babies and nursing mothers, who both have higher calcium needs than a typical adult animal (but not so high that they would need special food, usually), but giving it to a regular hedgehog every day for their lifespan could be a major issue. 

Checked a couple of your previous posts, and I would definitely warn people away from this breeder. They sound like a backyard breeder of the worst kind. Out of curiosity & a little concern, what food are you feeding Karn? Is it what the breeder was feeding or have you switched to something good quality after reading the stickies on here? Just want to check since it sounds like a lot of the other info the breeder gave you was incorrect.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm feeding Earth born Natural Holistic Cat. I've had it checked on here and everyone said it was good. The breeder was using blue buffalo. It says on her site she's a certified breeder, but the way everything was setup I highly doubt it. Animals were everywhere, hedgies and sugargliders were housed right beside each other, pigs were everywhere. I highly advise to never, ever, in you life buy hedgehogs from themy. Heres the website http://arkansasexotics.com


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...Ugh. The supplement also has vitamin D, which is fat-soluble and also more easily overdosed compared to some other vitamins. And their claim that it helps reduce "wobbly leg syndrome" is a) total bull and b) really, wobbly leg syndrome? Not all of their information is bad, but the things that are off are just really off. I'm snorting a bit at "hedgehogs love water" too. :lol:

I'm glad you switched to a more appropriate food for your little one. Blue Buffalo isn't the worst, but the particular one they're feeding is too high in protein & fat.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah. I questioned most of the things they said. But once I saw they were licensed, I figured they were just mixed up. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The problem is a USDA license doesn't really mean much. All it means is that they've met the USDA's requirements of housing animals. Which mostly just means is the place clean enough and are they being fed and watered regularly. If they meet that and their animals don't show obvious signs of abuse then that's all they need.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, but the way that place was setup, I have no idea how they even got that. Stacks of cages were stacked to the ceiling of the shed they were kept in.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Eh, they only have to pass inspections. They may not even inspect after the license is granted.


----------



## GsMom (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't mean to be rude, but why did you buy from them after you saw all that?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Breeders, ethical or not, tend to be savvy about the fickleness of people. I want a hedgehog today can turn into I'm not into it anymore come pickup day very easily. Thus there are often non refundable deposits. Some will even request full payment upfront to reserve a hoglet. There's also the issue of it took time to find this breeder and more time to wait for a litter to be ready and now I'm tired of waiting. Most people won't see conditions until time to pick up their baby. There's tons of reason why someone will go forward with a deal even when they might not have if it were for something else.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

I honestly have no idea why I bought from them, but I'm glad I did.


----------

